# ελεφαντόδοντο και μάργαρο(ς), φίλντισι και σεντέφι



## nickel (Dec 29, 2008)

Το μπέρδεμα το είχα πρωτοδιαπιστώσει σε μια στήλη του Ανδρέα Παππά, που προσπαθούσε να βρει σωστή μετάφραση για το ivory tower (=γυάλινος πύργος) και είχε κολλήσει στα ελεφάντινα και τα φιλντισένια. Και κάπου ανέφερε: «Όσο για το φιλντισένιος, έχει δίκιο μια αναγνώστρια που επισημαίνει ότι αντικείμενο από φίλντισι (σεντέφι) λέγεται στο εμπόριο και κάτι που είναι φτιαγμένο από θαλάσσιο όστρακο».

Εγώ δεν ξέρω τι λένε στην αγορά, είναι πολύ πιθανό να γίνεται το μπέρδεμα στις λέξεις, αλλά θεωρώ ότι εύκολα ξεχωρίζει κανείς το ελεφαντόδοντο από το μάργαρο. Από σελίδες με μαχαίρια και λαβές από φίλντισι και σεντέφι:









_σεντέφι, mother-of-pearl_






_φίλντισι, ivory_​

Οι ακριβείς μεταφραστικές αντιστοιχίες είναι:*ivory* = ελεφαντόδοντο, ελεφαντοστό, φίλντισι (από το τουρκικό fildişi, από το fil=ελέφαντας και diş=δόντι).
Côte d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast) = Ακτή του Ελεφαντοστού
*nacre, mother-of-pearl* = (ο, η) μάργαρος, (το) μάργαρο (από το εσωτερικό του οστράκου μαλακίων), σεντέφι (από το τουρκικό sedef).​
Μείζον και Κριαράς στο λήμμα _φίλντισι_ δίνουν πρώτη σημασία το ελεφαντόδοντο και δεύτερη το σεντέφι. Ακριβέστερη είναι η εγγραφή του ΛΚΝ:φίλντισι το [fíldisi] O γεν. φιλντισιού : το ελεφαντόδοντο ή το ελεφαντοκόκαλο (και καταχρηστικά το σεντέφι): _Κουμπί / κόσμημα από φίλντισι. Το κορμί της ήταν άσπρο σαν από φίλντισι._​Διόρθωση χρειάζονται τα λεξικά του Κέντρου, όπου στο _φίλντισι_ γράφουν ότι πρόκειται για το μάργαρο, αν και στο _ελεφαντόδοντο_ δίνουν συνώνυμο το φίλντισι.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

Πανέμορφο, χορταστικό κείμενο για το φίλντισι έγραψε και ανάρτησε ο συνονόματος στο ιστολόγιό του, αν και με μεγάλο δισταγμό ανταποδίδω την παραπομπή, λόγω του επιθετικού (με την καλή έννοια) χαρακτηρισμού που μου κότσαρε. Αλλά τον έβαλα στη θέση του μου: του έγραψα: «Νοικοδεσπότη, κάνε κράτει στους κλιμακούμενους χαρακτηρισμούς, γιατί, έτσι που πας, θα καταλήξω εκεί που ξεκίνησα, στο “θείος Νίκος”».


----------



## Thanasis_P (May 11, 2012)

Ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα με διευκρινίσεις και παραπομπές παρατίθενται στην jewelpedia


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι έχουν εξαφανιστεί οι φωτογραφίες από το αρχικό μήνυμα. Ουφ...


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2012)

Αντικατέστησα τις φωτογραφίες. Με την ευκαιρία διαπίστωσα ότι άλλαξε η εγγραφή στο ΛΝΕΓ.

Η παλιά έλεγε:
*φίλντισι (το)* (λαϊκ.) ο μάργαρος (βλ.λ.) ΣΥΝ. σεντέφι.

Το λήμμα στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012 λέει:
*φίλντισι (το)* (λαϊκ.) *1.* το ελεφαντόδοντο *2.* (καταχρ.) το σεντέφι.


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2012)

...
Παλιά (1973), έλεγε ο σεντεφένιος (ή μαργαρένιος, αλλά...) Μπράιαν για το μάργαρο το Mother of Pearl, κι ήρθαν μετά από μια δεκαετία σχεδόν (1982) ο εβένινος Στίβι με τον φιλντισένιο Πολ να πουν το παραζαχαρωμένο Ebony and Ivory, που ο Έντι με τον Τζο το κάνανε μαντάρα. :laugh: 

Μάνα μου μαργαριταρένια, τι μάργαρο είναι τούτο!


----------



## Thanasis_P (May 13, 2012)

To _Haliotis tuberculata marmorata_, που την εντυπωσιακή του φωτό μας δίνει ο *Daeman*, είναι το γαστερόποδο που το εσωτερικό του "μαρμαίρει" περισσότερο.


----------

